# I have no idea before you ask!



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

www.badgerbadgerbadger.com


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

That is absolutely mental.....could be the next BIG thing! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doubtful :

HERE from Dec' 03.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Trippin..dude..... [smiley=dude.gif]

:?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

And for the moment

http://www.footballbadgers.com/


----------

